# Nikon D5000 Recall



## inTempus (Jul 19, 2009)

FYI to those who have them:

D5000 Service Advisory



> *July 16, 2009*
> *Notice to users of the Nikon D5000 Digital SLR Camera*
> *Thank you for choosing Nikon for your imaging needs. *
> While Nikon takes great measures to assure high quality in its imaging products, it has come to our attention that an electronic component related to power control in some Nikon D5000 digital SLR cameras does not meet factory specifications and may, in certain circumstances, prevent the camera from turning on, thus preventing operation of the camera.
> ...


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmmf- wonder how many.


----------



## Bad Andy (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok,  Anyone else send in their D5000?  Mine was one of the effective serial numbers, but I haven't had any problems with it.  As my first DSLR, I have been very happy with it.

They sent me a UPS 2-Day shipping label.  I sent the camera out last monday, and haven't heard anything from them.  I don't know how long it will take to fix.  Anyone else send theirs in and have a time frame?  I expect it back probably Monday or Tuesday.

Today is such nice weather, it would have been nice to go for a hike and take the camera along.  I guess I take my 10 year old Cannon point and shoot and see what I get.


-Andy


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 1, 2009)

THAT SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Bad Andy (Aug 1, 2009)

Update.  Just got off the phone with Nikon.  They say they need 7-10 days from the time the receive it to fix the problem.

In reading my original post, it seams a little unclear.  I sent it out this past monday (5 days ago).  They received it Wednesday, processed it in their system on Thursday.  That being said, it would ship from them either next thursday to the following Monday (Aug 10).  I should have it back by Aug 12th. That's a long time, but will be worth it in the long run.  I hope.

-Andy


----------



## MBasile (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, I know someone that just got a D5000 recently.


----------



## smyth (Aug 1, 2009)

Bad Andy said:


> Update. Just got off the phone with Nikon. They say they need 7-10 days from the time the receive it to fix the problem.
> 
> In reading my original post, it seams a little unclear. I sent it out this past monday (5 days ago). They received it Wednesday, processed it in their system on Thursday. That being said, it would ship from them either next thursday to the following Monday (Aug 10). I should have it back by Aug 12th. That's a long time, but will be worth it in the long run. I hope.
> 
> -Andy


 
That's not that bad considering I once waited 6 weeks for my Nikon P&S to come back from warranty service.


----------



## Bad Andy (Aug 5, 2009)

Latest update.  Arrived home this evening and UPS tried to deliver, but I wasn't home to sign.  If I was home that would be 10 days without the camera.  Hope this helps anyone else that needs to send theirs in.  

By the way, I put a note in with the camera to tell them to return it to my office, as I am always there to sign it, but apparently they didn't get it.  I have called UPS, paid my $4.00 re-direct fee, and it will be delivered to my office tomorrow.  

-Andy


----------

